# Baseball 2013



## mikek420 (Sep 26, 2013)

This time of year, I always see posts and see people talking about football. Baseball season has a whole month to go, and I'm a huge Cardinals fan. Right now we're definately going to the playoffs, and the pirates are slumping. Who else here is a baseball fan, and cares about the postseason instead of football? I haven't gotten a chance to catch many of the games this season, but I know the Cardinals have a pretty good team!


----------



## chiefsirbong420 (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm a brewers fan. Whit sox. And red Sox. Let's go Boston!!!!!! Worst to first!!!


----------



## mikek420 (Sep 26, 2013)

they did have a good world series 04, I don't think my team showed up to any of those games lol


----------



## chiefsirbong420 (Sep 26, 2013)

And in 2007 red Sox 04,07 white Sox 05 brew crew wild card in 08 division champs 2011 made it to NLCS and lost to your cardinals haha but I love baseball. But I'm a bears and raiders fan which is weird. I'm all over the states I'm a flyers fan for hockey haha


----------



## mikek420 (Sep 26, 2013)

Nice. I'm strictly baseball, and I mostly follow just the Cards, til the post season, although I almost always root for the NL team when they are kicked out. Who's got a good chance of beating my team this year?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 26, 2013)

The only reason boston got there was because of Billy Bean style ball... Bean Ball Baby
Let's go Oakland let's go 
SH420


----------



## chiefsirbong420 (Sep 26, 2013)

id say either Oakland or the Red Sox. but you never know the Braves could do something


----------



## mikek420 (Sep 27, 2013)

Who is in for the AL? 
and forgive me, but is there 2 wild card teams this year? i read an article in the paper the other day and it said something about the reds getting knocked out of the OTHER WC team, which confuses me, since there has always (in my baseball watching years) been only 1 WC team, so I'm not sure. as I said earlier, I haven't been able to catch many games this year, but I'm looking forward to a more exciting BASEBALL post season than the football first few games (What kind of pansies only play once a week?)


----------



## chiefsirbong420 (Sep 27, 2013)

boston oakland detroit and so far the indians and rays are in the wild card for the AL


----------



## mikek420 (Sep 27, 2013)

damn I was hoping there'd be so many more baseball fans here. Hopefully I get cable, or some friends I can go out to the bar with instead of sitting here at home smoking this qwiso, by the way who wants a hit?
*cough* cough* whew this is good stuff...


----------



## gamebreaker81 (Sep 29, 2013)

Starting pitching has been the difference for the Red Sox. And there closer came out of know where after losing two of them to injury.. If bucholtz is healthy he might be the best pitcher in the AL followed by Lester lackey and peavy .. Detroit has a deep pitching staff as we'll.


----------



## mikek420 (Sep 30, 2013)

Cardinals shutout the Cubbies for 2 of the last 3 games, bring out the brooms!! looks like the Cards are going into the PS on a high note, but our closer is shit right now


----------



## fizamalik (Nov 8, 2013)

Nice sharing.. I'm big fan of baseball game.I watched every baseball match on t.v.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 3, 2013)

Fucking Mariners. That's all...


----------



## Ego Fum Papa (Dec 29, 2013)

Die hard Dodgers fan here. Next season we're going all the way! Anyone else here actually play baseball currently? College or adult league? It's the offseason right now, but I play 3 times per week in local adult baseball leagues. It's great to be back out there playing, we actually play on nice fields too, mostly college fields.


----------

